

Canadian denied entry to the US after agent cites private medical records - dgesang
http://rt.com/usa/dhs-canada-depression-richardson-495/

======
a3n
[http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2013/11/28/disabled_woman_de...](http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2013/11/28/disabled_woman_denied_entry_to_us_after_agent_cites_supposedly_private_medical_details.html#)

------
ColinWright
Significant discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6816067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6816067)

